# New TTS - Sepang Blue



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Haven't seen many around here in this color.. just picked one up last night. I've always wanted an Audi in this color and the new TT is really a work of art, and along with the new tech and relatively aggressive pricing made it a no brainer.

Pics:


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Very well done. I similarly love my Sepang Blue. :thumbup:


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

You trade in your M3? You had one I believe...


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

MaX PL said:


> You trade in your M3? You had one I believe...


Yeah.. was tough but could never use it to its potential in the constant traffic living in the DC area..

Btw, the M3s are quite in demand.


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

caj1 said:


> Haven't seen many around here in this color.. just picked one up last night. I've always wanted an Audi in this color and the new TT is really a work of art, and along with the new tech and relatively aggressive pricing made it a no brainer.
> 
> Pics:



Congrats on the new car. I currently have an S3 but was thinking of upgrading to the TTS. Would you mind sharing how aggressive they were on the pricing.


----------



## caj1 (Feb 16, 1999)

Jim137a said:


> Congrats on the new car. I currently have an S3 but was thinking of upgrading to the TTS. Would you mind sharing how aggressive they were on the pricing.


Thanks! MSRP was $59,500, got it for $55K + tax, fees, etc..


----------



## Jim137a (Aug 10, 2015)

caj1 said:


> Thanks! MSRP was $59,500, got it for $55K + tax, fees, etc..


Thanks for the info.


----------



## p912guy (Apr 9, 2015)

Just curious, why am I not able to see the photos? I am logged in . Is anyone else having trouble seeing the photos?


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

p912guy said:


> Just curious, why am I not able to see the photos? I am logged in . Is anyone else having trouble seeing the photos?


Yep, don't see the pictures either.


----------

